# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  درسـ ][ اِخــفــاء العيوب ][

## hope

السـلام عليـكم 
درسـ ][ اِخــفــاء العيوب ( تنظيف البشره ) ][ 

اليوم سويت ليكم درس بطريقتي لـ أخفاء العيوب 
سهله وفي نفس الوقت النتيجه ممتازه 
الدرس سهـل وبسيط 

: 

: 

 

أتمنــى أن الجميع أستفد 
اي سؤال على الدرس او شي مو مفهوم أحنا بالخدمه

  :bigsmile:  
تحياتي

----------


## النور المؤمل

يعطيك الله العافية على الدرس الرائع

----------


## روح الرومنسية

درس حلو
تسلمي حور

----------


## سوريا

مممممممممممممممممممممممممه  يســـــــــــــــلمو  كتير


بس  بحمد  ربي  انو  بشرتي  ما  فيها  عيب

----------


## hope

مشكورين على المرور


يعطيكم العافيه

تحياتي

----------


## alzahrani33

شاكر ومقدر المجهود والشرح الجميل ..


تسلم ادينك. ..


لا عدمناك ...

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

ياحبي الى هالحركااات .. 

تسلمي حور ع الدرس

----------


## همسة ألم

يسلمووووووووووووو ع الدرس الرائع 
يعطيك الله العافية

----------


## hope

*مشكورين حبايبي على المرور ..*


*سعيده بتواجدكـــم* 


*لاعدمـتـــكم*



*تحياتي*

----------

